# Anyone interested in a Lotto Domo team SC in 48 sloping?



## velorider (Feb 4, 2007)

I also have a new, unridden team SC in Lotto Domo colors that's 48cm sloping with 55 top tube. I'm thinking of selling it and would like to know if there is any interest. Please pm me or email at [email protected]


----------

